# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty lữ hành du lịch ANZ Travel

## lehniemtin

*ANZ Travel*

Địa chỉ : Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng
Thành phố : Hà Nội
Số điện thoại : (04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Loại hình Cty : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế


Công ty Cổ phần Xúc tiến thương mại, Đầu tư và Du lịch ANZ chuyên kinh doanh các dịch vụ du lịch sau:
*1. Du lịch quốc tế*: Đón khách nước ngoài vào Việt Nam và tổ chức cho công dân Việt Nam đi du lịch nước ngoài (Inbound & Outbound). Để có các chương trình du lịch hấp dẫn, độc đáo ANZ Travel đã hợp tác với các đối tác hàng đầu thế giới tại Mỹ, Đức, Pháp, Hà Lan, Nga, Úc, Hongkong, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Singapore, Malaysia, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Campuchia...
*2. Du lịch nội địa*: ANZ Travel chuyên cung cấp các chương trình du lịch nội địa hấp dẫn và phong phú, khám phá mọi miền đất tươi đẹp của Tổ quốc, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng.
*3. Xúc tiến thương mại*: ANZ Travel là đơn vị tổ chức chuyên nghiệp và đảm bảo uy tín các hoạt động:
    *      Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch hội thảo, hội nghị, chuyên đề tại các địa điểm lý tưởng, thuận tiện cho việc giao dịch, đi lại.
    *      Tổ chức đưa các đoàn doanh nghiệp Việt Nam đi khảo sát thị trường, tham dự hội chợ triển lãm, giới thiệu sản phẩm tại nước ngoài.
    *      Đón tiếp và tổ chức cho các đoàn doanh nghiệp nước ngoài vào khảo sát thị trường Việt Nam.
*4. Dịch vụ bổ trợ*: Tư vấn hộ chiếu, visa; đặt phòng khách sạn, cho thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ; cung cấp hướng dẫn viên du lịch, biên – phiên dịch; đại lý vé máy bay quốc tế và nội địa.
Hãy đến với ANZ Travel, quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt và được phục vụ chu đáo bởi một đội ngũ nhân viên đầy nhiệt huyết, có trình độ hiểu biết cao, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch. Đặc biệt, công ty được hỗ trợ bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia nước ngoài nhiều kinh nghiệm. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp quý khách tận hưởng những giây phút ấn tượng khó quên sau mỗi chuyến đi.

----------

